# how much ventilation for beardie enclosure ?



## ohhsweetness (May 1, 2010)

ok so how much ventilation does a bearded dragons enclosure need ??

its about 4 ft long 60cms high n 50 cms deep i have made it out of an old tv unit .

.


----------



## tomc1992 (May 1, 2010)

i would suggest getting 4 vents in total
rectangle ones
2 larger vents higher up one on either side (hot air rises) 
and 2 smaller ones one on each side
i have used this and it works well
u just have to ensure that the heat will not escape to quickly 
maybe see what temps the box holds befor assessing ur ventilation issues?
lovely bearded dragons btw saw the other thread


----------



## lizardjasper (May 1, 2010)

I would suggest the same as tomc1992. beardie tanks tend to get smelly if you dont have enough air circulation. Make sure you clean their cage every day too, that helps.


----------



## ohhsweetness (May 1, 2010)

thanks yea they will have a very clean cage as it will be sitting in the lounge room lol 
would it be ok to have big vents on the sides ??


----------



## tomc1992 (May 1, 2010)

my vent sizes are 11x6 inches on the top two vents
and the bottom two are 8x6 inches and there is one on either sideu can pick good quality metal ones from mitre 10 and bunnings
good luck and id love to see a finished picture


----------



## ohhsweetness (May 1, 2010)

yea well i have to put bigger one s on the side because i have grouted tiles and the back ground too well my bf did lol so have to work out a way to mod it lol


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 1, 2010)

This is my bearded dragon enclosure. you can see the vents. this is a 1200*600*600 enclosure and i can get a good temp still under the basking shot. my guys love it.


----------



## ohhsweetness (May 2, 2010)

ok cool well ill see when iget my glass if the temps good still and if ineed to add more vents or not !


----------



## WayneC (May 2, 2010)

Jimmy Jam, are your vents on both ends or just the two as shown in the photo. I am about to fit vents to the same size enclosure as yours.


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 2, 2010)

my vents are only on one side, to opposite to heat.


----------



## ozzynz (May 12, 2010)

I've got the entire front of our beardie enclosure as fly screen mesh and solid MDF lid. Will this be suitable or will we need more ventilation? our beardie always seems to just hang off the mesh all the time??


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 12, 2010)

dont forget you need to get there basking spot to like 40degees..


----------

